# طلاب كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس



## محمد فرغلى (15 يونيو 2008)

كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس قسم ميكانيكا القوى 2008

تحية الى زملائى ودعاء بالنجاح الباهر ان شاء الله

موقع الدفعة : 


http://mechpower2008.googlepages.com/​


----------



## mohamedhussin (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (18 أغسطس 2008)

كنت عايز اعرف ايه المواد التى تدرس باللغة الانجليزية في اعدادى هندسة بجامعة عين شمس


----------



## المهندي المنتقم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

:81::83::72: 
_السلام عليكم اريد شرح مفصل لمكنه القشط_


----------



## المهندي المنتقم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

:55::72::83: 
_السلام عليكم اريد شرح مفصل لمكنه القشط_


----------



## المهندي المنتقم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

عاوز شرح عن المقشطه


----------



## حمودة تو (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام على ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله




كنت عايز اعرف هل ممكن التحويل من جامعه تانية الى جامعه عين شمس كلية الهندسة 

مع العلم اني رايح تالته ان شاء الله 
وعايز اتخصص اتصالات بإذن الله 
ولو ممكن ايه البيانات المطلوبه واالاشياء اللازم اخذها في الاعتبار وانا شااكر جدا لاي شخص يفيدني في الموضوع ده 
​


----------



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

سوري يا جماعه انا ما كنتش اعرف ان ده قسم باور لاني دخلت مباشرة من سيرش جوجل عن هندسة عين شمس


----------

